# Historical Sales



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2005)

I recently looked at the Historical Sales page and noticed it had not been updated since November of last year.  Is it intended to keep this database going?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 6, 2005)

The volunteer that maintains this has resigned due to personal time commitments.  A new volunteer has stepped up to the bar, but hasn't had time to get things going yet.  The intention is to continue this funtion.


----------

